# Seriously Damaged Lips Of S.rhombeus



## Lester Lucifer

hi guys,

i recently traded my beauty 5" s.irritans with a s.rhombeus 4" with a buddy of mine .

s.rhombeus was recently bought last week and it lips was damaged when it went banging around in my friends tank. 
My guess would be it was not used to the new tank.

Damaged was quite bad and i would say its most of the meat on the lips was gone showing it set of teeth. the lower part is sort of gone too.

anyone able to advise if the meat lips would grow back ???

currently the 4" S.rhombeus is housed in with me in its tank of it own with some water plants and dim lights on. 
have not seen it feed yet as it always hide at a conner of the tank.

i hope it quickly stable itself in tank and start eating to ease my worst fear.

regards


----------



## hastatus

Lester Lucifer said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i recently traded my beauty 5" s.irritans with a s.rhombeus 4" with a buddy of mine .
> 
> s.rhombeus was recently bought last week and it lips was damaged when it went banging around in my friends tank.
> My guess would be it was not used to the new tank.
> 
> Damaged was quite bad and i would say its most of the meat on the lips was gone showing it set of teeth. the lower part is sort of gone too.
> 
> anyone able to advise if the meat lips would grow back ???
> 
> currently the 4" S.rhombeus is housed in with me in its tank of it own with some water plants and dim lights on.
> have not seen it feed yet as it always hide at a conner of the tank.
> 
> i hope it quickly stable itself in tank and start eating to ease my worst fear.
> 
> regards


Best to put photo up. But generally speaking it does regenerate.


----------



## Lester Lucifer

hastatus said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i recently traded my beauty 5" s.irritans with a s.rhombeus 4" with a buddy of mine .
> 
> s.rhombeus was recently bought last week and it lips was damaged when it went banging around in my friends tank.
> My guess would be it was not used to the new tank.
> 
> Damaged was quite bad and i would say its most of the meat on the lips was gone showing it set of teeth. the lower part is sort of gone too.
> 
> anyone able to advise if the meat lips would grow back ???
> 
> currently the 4" S.rhombeus is housed in with me in its tank of it own with some water plants and dim lights on.
> have not seen it feed yet as it always hide at a conner of the tank.
> 
> i hope it quickly stable itself in tank and start eating to ease my worst fear.
> 
> regards


Best to put photo up. But generally speaking it does regenerate.
[/quote]

hi ..

thanks for the fast reply .. will snap some pics tonight and upload tonight









thanks


----------



## hastatus

Lester Lucifer said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i recently traded my beauty 5" s.irritans with a s.rhombeus 4" with a buddy of mine .
> 
> s.rhombeus was recently bought last week and it lips was damaged when it went banging around in my friends tank.
> My guess would be it was not used to the new tank.
> 
> Damaged was quite bad and i would say its most of the meat on the lips was gone showing it set of teeth. the lower part is sort of gone too.
> 
> anyone able to advise if the meat lips would grow back ???
> 
> currently the 4" S.rhombeus is housed in with me in its tank of it own with some water plants and dim lights on.
> have not seen it feed yet as it always hide at a conner of the tank.
> 
> i hope it quickly stable itself in tank and start eating to ease my worst fear.
> 
> regards


Best to put photo up. But generally speaking it does regenerate.
[/quote]

hi ..

thanks for the fast reply .. will snap some pics tonight and upload tonight









thanks
[/quote]
Sounds good. Will look in tomorrow to see extent of damage. If no cartilage is damaged and its limited to flesh muscle area, should grow back in a month or two depending on what I see. So make it a good clean photo.


----------



## Genesis8

If its eating then your fine. If not, then your screwed. I bought one off a member on here with a messed up lower lip and it did not survived.


----------



## Lester Lucifer

Hi ...

i tried my best to capture some short vidz of the damaged lips of my S.rhombeus.

Sorry that the quality wasn't very good as it was taken with my iphone.
i hope is it of help on the details of the damaged lips .

please kindly advise if it would heal with time.






many thanks



hastatus said:


> If its eating then your fine. If not, then your screwed. I bought one off a member on here with a messed up lower lip and it did not survived.


hi,

so far i have not seen it ate any yet.







but i hope it woul start to heal and hopfully eat some







- finger cross


----------



## memento

You just moved the fish, so it's stressed. May not eat for a month or more, just as a result of that stress.

The wound is hard to see on that video, but usually it grows back if it's only a fleshy wound. Keep an eye on your parameters though, for bad quality slows down the healing process.

What did you trade it for though, the compressus from the other topic or an irritans as you mention above ?


----------



## hastatus

Lester Lucifer said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i recently traded my beauty 5" s.irritans with a s.rhombeus 4" with a buddy of mine .
> 
> s.rhombeus was recently bought last week and it lips was damaged when it went banging around in my friends tank.
> My guess would be it was not used to the new tank.
> 
> Damaged was quite bad and i would say its most of the meat on the lips was gone showing it set of teeth. the lower part is sort of gone too.
> 
> anyone able to advise if the meat lips would grow back ???
> 
> currently the 4" S.rhombeus is housed in with me in its tank of it own with some water plants and dim lights on.
> have not seen it feed yet as it always hide at a conner of the tank.
> 
> i hope it quickly stable itself in tank and start eating to ease my worst fear.
> 
> regards


Best to put photo up. But generally speaking it does regenerate.
[/quote]

hi ..

thanks for the fast reply .. will snap some pics tonight and upload tonight









thanks
[/quote]
I looked over your video very carefully. While the damage is extensive, I think it will heal in time. Having said that, just some observations and suggestions.

1) I see plastic egg crate. Suggest you not use that. This material has been known to rip open wounds on fish, especially the mouth area. Use an approved tank divider or plastic plexiglass to prevent rubbing injuries.

2) not a good idea to use live feeders, especially since your piranha has a wound like that. Live feeders that have not been quarantined and treated a week before being fed to piranha, run the risk of introducing parasite/disease problems.

What I recommend for your piranha is a Melafix treatment to help speed up recovery of the injury. Follow the directions carefully.

last but not least, keep me updated on the progress.


----------



## Lester Lucifer

> I looked over your video very carefully. While the damage is extensive, I think it will heal in time. Having said that, just some observations and suggestions.
> 
> 1) I see plastic egg crate. Suggest you not use that. This material has been known to rip open wounds on fish, especially the mouth area. Use an approved tank divider or plastic plexiglass to prevent rubbing injuries.
> 
> 2) not a good idea to use live feeders, especially since your piranha has a wound like that. Live feeders that have not been quarantined and treated a week before being fed to piranha, run the risk of introducing parasite/disease problems.
> 
> What I recommend for your piranha is a Melafix treatment to help speed up recovery of the injury. Follow the directions carefully.
> 
> last but not least, keep me updated on the progress.


hi hastatus,

many thanks for replying . i am glad to hear that the damaged lips would heal with time from you.
mean while i have some concerns with regards to the the following and i would to hear some advises from you.

*1) I see plastic egg crate. Suggest you not use that. This material has been known to rip open wounds on fish, especially the mouth area. Use an approved tank divider or plastic plexiglass to prevent rubbing injuries.*

the plastic egg crate is gluded to the glass fixture by silcone when i first bought my tank. i could not take it out. i thought of adding another piece of plastic divider but got second thoughts.

the S.Rhombeus's wound was actually caused by massive banging on the plastic divider when it was with my buddy in his tank.
we didn't wanted to waste the S.rhombeus and therefore my buddy and i exchanged with each others ( i wanted a black rhombeus while he can't bare to see the s.rhombeus kept hurting itself and might be wasted.) we need to act quickly before things worsen

so far the s.rhombeus have not went banging around and have been shying away in a conner of the tank with some water plants as hiding. would it be alright to leave it as it is ?

*2) not a good idea to use live feeders, especially since your piranha has a wound like that. Live feeders that have not been quarantined and treated a week before being fed to piranha, run the risk of introducing parasite/disease problems.*

the goldies are quarated with some sort of "green" liquid medication for a few days before feeding to the piranahas. hopely it kill or reduce any parasite or disease. i too do not like the idea of feeding live feeders and prefer forzen food like prawns etc but under current stitutions , i badly wanted it to feed on some food as i fear it might stop feeding and wasted away.

lastly i would like to seek your advises on Melafix treatment ,

Melafix is sort of hard to get locally but still able to purchase online and flight in and i think my another buddy have some , i could just take some from him on this urgent case.

Would like to check with you if the treatment required to be on a isolated tank or can i just add in Melafix into the main tank with the filteration still running ? Will Melafix rid the baterica cultured in my tank ??? i have 18 redsbelly on the top tier of the fish rack with water flowing down to the S.rhombeus compartment before the water enter the filteration part and exist to the top tank with a help of a return pump.

Can melafix be added on a routine basic after water changes ?

Currently there isn't any active carbon in my sump tank. just some bio media and filteration wools.

Water changes is done every week with about 30 - 35 % new treated water. so far my 18 reds belly loves it whenever i water change.

My biggest worries now would be the S.rhombeus not feeding due to its damaged lips. I have to travel to nepal tom for a week and could not monitor the conditions of the S.rhombeus while i am away.

Would be be advisable to add melafix into the tank and leave it for a week or to wait till i am back from my nepal trip before i proceed with the melafix treatment ? Which would be of a better choice ?

Sorry for the tons of questions here.

Many thanks

best regards


----------



## Lester Lucifer

memento said:


> You just moved the fish, so it's stressed. May not eat for a month or more, just as a result of that stress.
> 
> The wound is hard to see on that video, but usually it grows back if it's only a fleshy wound. Keep an eye on your parameters though, for bad quality slows down the healing process.
> 
> What did you trade it for though, the compressus from the other topic or an irritans as you mention above ?


hi memento,

glad to hear postive feedbacks on the damaged lips. i will try to get better pictures in the comming week.
i normally do water changes of 30 - 35 % weekly or every 5 days.

i traded my irritans for the rhombeus









i wanted a black rhombeus always .

here a vidz of my traded prize piece of mine .. no longer mine....


----------



## Lester Lucifer

Hi guys

would like to check if this is the melafix fish remedy recommended ??
















i managed to get one from my buddy house while he is working lolx..


----------



## hastatus

> Hi guys
> 
> would like to check if this is the melafix fish remedy recommended ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i managed to get one from my buddy house while he is working lolx..
> 
> *Yes, that is melafix.*
> 
> hi hastatus,
> 
> many thanks for replying . i am glad to hear that the damaged lips would heal with time from you.
> mean while i have some concerns with regards to the the following and i would to hear some advises from you.
> 
> 1) I see plastic egg crate. Suggest you not use that. This material has been known to rip open wounds on fish, especially the mouth area. Use an approved tank divider or plastic plexiglass to prevent rubbing injuries.
> 
> _the plastic egg crate is gluded to the glass fixture by silcone when i first bought my tank. i could not take it out. i thought of adding another piece of plastic divider but got second thoughts._
> 
> *That's too bad. If it were me, I'd get a scalpel and remove it. Failing that, I would get a piece of thin plexiglas and silicone it over the egg crate.*
> 
> the S.Rhombeus's wound was actually caused by massive banging on the plastic divider when it was with my buddy in his tank.
> we didn't wanted to waste the S.rhombeus and therefore my buddy and i exchanged with each others ( i wanted a black rhombeus while he can't bare to see the s.rhombeus kept hurting itself and might be wasted.) we need to act quickly before things worsen
> 
> so far the s.rhombeus have not went banging around and have been shying away in a conner of the tank with some water plants as hiding. would it be alright to leave it as it is ?
> 
> *Its been my experience with any captive fish, they will rub their jaws on glass and objects like that during a swim back and forth. You could put some plants up against the egg crate to act as a deterrent. But not sure how successful that might be. *
> 
> 2) not a good idea to use live feeders, especially since your piranha has a wound like that. Live feeders that have not been quarantined and treated a week before being fed to piranha, run the risk of introducing parasite/disease problems.
> 
> the goldies are quarated with some sort of "green" liquid medication for a few days before feeding to the piranahas. hopely it kill or reduce any parasite or disease. i too do not like the idea of feeding live feeders and prefer forzen food like prawns etc but under current stitutions , i badly wanted it to feed on some food as i fear it might stop feeding and wasted away.
> 
> *Piranhas can go for a couple of months without danger to their health without being fed. They do it in nature during the dry season. Wasting away, is usually the symptom of parasites. So I wouldn't be concerned about that, just the feeders giving parasites.*
> 
> lastly i would like to seek your advises on Melafix treatment ,
> 
> Melafix is sort of hard to get locally but still able to purchase online and flight in and i think my another buddy have some , i could just take some from him on this urgent case.
> 
> Would like to check with you if the treatment required to be on a isolated tank or can i just add in Melafix into the main tank with the filteration still running ? Will Melafix rid the baterica cultured in my tank ??? i have 18 redsbelly on the top tier of the fish rack with water flowing down to the S.rhombeus compartment before the water enter the filteration part and exist to the top tank with a help of a return pump.
> 
> Can melafix be added on a routine basic after water changes ?
> 
> *The best thing to do is check the label for instructions. As a routine use, I generally recommend not adding anything to water if there is no need for it. My suggestion is to use it and discontinue once you have achieved success.*
> 
> Currently there isn't any active carbon in my sump tank. just some bio media and filteration wools.
> 
> *Carbon is only really needed to remove harmful metals. Medicines can be diluted by carbon.*
> 
> Water changes is done every week with about 30 - 35 % new treated water. so far my 18 reds belly loves it whenever i water change.
> 
> My biggest worries now would be the S.rhombeus not feeding due to its damaged lips. I have to travel to nepal tom for a week and could not monitor the conditions of the S.rhombeus while i am away.
> 
> Would be be advisable to add melafix into the tank and leave it for a week or to wait till i am back from my nepal trip before i proceed with the melafix treatment ? Which would be of a better choice ?
> 
> *hard to advise you on that. Just follow the directions. If there is someone you trust and knows how to take care of fish, it might be a good idea to have them on hand. Again, you have to be careful not letting inexperienced people handle your fish problems.*
> 
> Sorry for the tons of questions here.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> best regards


----------



## memento

So you traded your compressus mate, not an irritans







The video is S.compressus...

About feeders - I've used them without any problems, but the risk is always that they introduce parasites into a tank. So especially with an injured fish, using feeders brings extra risk.


----------



## hastatus

_*i too do not like the idea of feeding live feeders* and prefer forzen food like prawns etc but under current stitutions , i badly wanted it to feed on some food as i fear it might stop feeding and wasted away_

That's a good attitude to take. One thing you will hear over and over again from some hobbyists "they have had no problems feeding live feeders". Unfortunately, the nature of the beast is that you won't know a problem is there until it happens. You took the right steps in quarantine the feeders. That's about all you can do for an ounce of prevention. As I said before and at opefe, its not necessary to feed piranhas live feeders. Its an unnecessary risk.


----------



## Lester Lucifer

memento said:


> So you traded your compressus mate, not an irritans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video is S.compressus...
> 
> About feeders - I've used them without any problems, but the risk is always that they introduce parasites into a tank. So especially with an injured fish, using feeders brings extra risk.


hi memento,

i was quoted that it is a irritans and not a compressus, the lower fins are yellow in color while the gills part is red.

There was a dedate that went about on the sp of the piranha back here in my home town. and in the end the local importer firm it as a piranha. my heart was like .. Shhit .... as i always wanted a rhombeus.


----------



## Lester Lucifer

hastatus said:


> _*i too do not like the idea of feeding live feeders* and prefer forzen food like prawns etc but under current stitutions , i badly wanted it to feed on some food as i fear it might stop feeding and wasted away_
> 
> That's a good attitude to take. One thing you will hear over and over again from some hobbyists "they have had no problems feeding live feeders". Unfortunately, the nature of the beast is that you won't know a problem is there until it happens. You took the right steps in quarantine the feeders. That's about all you can do for an ounce of prevention. As I said before and at opefe, its not necessary to feed piranhas live feeders. Its an unnecessary risk.


hi hastatus,

Well , quarantine of the feeders is the least i could do to reduce the risk of the parisites. but i am planing to feed this little S.rhombeus forzen once it damaged lips heal slowly bit by bit. but meanwhile i think i will have to stick to live feeders which are quarantine. finger cross..

my red belly are all feeding well on frozen prawns and fish i purchase from the supermarket. and these devils are growing big and fat









Alrite guys..

many thanks for the advises and help for the past two days with regards to my S.Rhombeus damnaged lips.
i did a water change yesterday, double check all the water and electrical devices are in workinf conditions.

i added melafix but at half the dosage in the tank. i hope the little fellow can have good process while i am away.

now i have to make my way to the airport for nepal for a week.

once again. thank you guys and i shall return and update on the recovery status.

Wish me luck

Cheers

best regards


----------



## memento

Lester Lucifer said:


> hi memento,
> 
> i was quoted that it is a irritans and not a compressus, the lower fins are yellow in color while the gills part is red.
> 
> There was a dedate that went about on the sp of the piranha back here in my home town. and in the end the local importer firm it as a piranha. my heart was like .. Shhit .... as i always wanted a rhombeus.


Not sure who quoted you that, but it definately isn't an irritans in the video.
Caudal fin marking are completely different.


----------



## hastatus

Lester Lucifer said:


> _*i too do not like the idea of feeding live feeders* and prefer forzen food like prawns etc but under current stitutions , i badly wanted it to feed on some food as i fear it might stop feeding and wasted away_
> 
> That's a good attitude to take. One thing you will hear over and over again from some hobbyists "they have had no problems feeding live feeders". Unfortunately, the nature of the beast is that you won't know a problem is there until it happens. You took the right steps in quarantine the feeders. That's about all you can do for an ounce of prevention. As I said before and at opefe, its not necessary to feed piranhas live feeders. Its an unnecessary risk.


hi hastatus,

Well , quarantine of the feeders is the least i could do to reduce the risk of the parisites. but i am planing to feed this little S.rhombeus forzen once it damaged lips heal slowly bit by bit. but meanwhile i think i will have to stick to live feeders which are quarantine. finger cross..

my red belly are all feeding well on frozen prawns and fish i purchase from the supermarket. and these devils are growing big and fat









Alrite guys..

many thanks for the advises and help for the past two days with regards to my S.Rhombeus damnaged lips.
i did a water change yesterday, double check all the water and electrical devices are in workinf conditions.

i added melafix but at half the dosage in the tank. i hope the little fellow can have good process while i am away.

now i have to make my way to the airport for nepal for a week.

once again. thank you guys and i shall return and update on the recovery status.

Wish me luck

Cheers

best regards
[/quote]
Sounds good. Have a safe return trip.


----------



## Lester Lucifer

Hi guys...

it been awhile since i last update my rhombeus status.. i am back from my nepal trip.

There are slight improvement on the lips but the lips and teeth are still showing. 
The lips i believe is slowly healing as it is not as redish as before i left for nepal.

i tried dosing the melafix solution at half the dosage recommended. not sure if it works... rhomebus still shying at the back









Will update some pics as soon as i am able..









wish me luck


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

as long as you see improvement then you know your on the right track. Continue with treatment like mentioned until your satisfied your rhom is healed. I was in a tight situation before and melafix helped alot. Good luck


----------



## Lester Lucifer

Hi guys ..

sorry for begin late in posting the recovery process.it been hell in work ever since i am back from my nepal trip.

so far the rhombeus have been doing great till now. the lips is now almost recovered. currently left only a little of the teeth showing.

i have to agree that the healing abilities of the piranha together with melafix solution sure make a good combination.

once again i would like to thanks all those who have helped and gave valuable advises.

here a short vidz that i took today. i am proud to bring you the result














13/2/2012

after 23 days .. the result as shown below

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRQ5PjRtEDA

07/03/2012


----------



## memento

Good to hear he is doing well


----------



## Lester Lucifer

Hi guys,

some update ...







so far things are going good







S.rhombeus have started to venture out of the hiding even with the lights on ... and eating.
They are always dead fish with half the remains floating around and i presume it been attacked by the rhombeus..









do anyone know how fast these babies grow ????

here a pics of it venturing out of the hiding of water plants


----------



## Lester Lucifer

Hi guys ..

some updates on the progress of the recovery ... another month have passed .. lips fully healed








dated 30/04/2012

cheers


----------



## Joe.G

Mine always seemed to heal up pretty fast, over the years my P's have had some nasty looking wounds that look like new in a couple weeks.


----------



## Lester

Hi guys,

i just change to a new account due to i can't log in with my old account ...

cheers


----------



## Lester

Hi guys...

it been a while.. it been more than a year now with this little guy,,, lips fully cured but somehow there is a teeth always larger among the rest... more like a teeth producing out of the lips...
The lips flesh heal completely by now... eating well but still as skittish as before.

cheers


----------

